# Hi All!



## lamboguy (Oct 2, 2006)

Great to see a group like this, can't wait to get going.

This is a great time to be a virtual composer! It's just the beginning. 

Cheers,

Fred


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 2, 2006)

Is that your vehicle? Nice! And by way, welcome to VI. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard Fred,

Enjoy all the information and nice people here!


----------



## ComposerDude (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome, Fred!

-Peter


----------



## lamboguy (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the nice welcome everybody! I'm just cutting my teeth with all this so be kind. ;^D

Frederick, yes that's my vehicle. Here's more info if you're interested:

http://www.400gt.com (www.400gt.com)

My two passions in life, music and cars. Well, I guess there are others too 

Cheers,

Fred


----------

